# Mtl vs lung hits



## Alan snyders (27/6/16)

Good day fellow vapours 

As from today i have been 1 month stinky free..(has been a tough road!!! Kept on starting then stopping and bk to ciggs!!)

Anyway back to my question.
I have AIO and sub box mini kit..
Recently started doing lung hits on it and love it., love the extra cloud production..
Dnt get me wrong,the flavour is way better aswell..

I do go bk to my AIO driving and at work..

I recently read on and old article in 2014 i think that lung hits compared to mtl hits are much harder or "dangerous "..

Since i am only been doing it for a short while i cant say i noticed anything..


Can any one of you guys thats been vaping for a while comment and help please ..need to know if i should stop the lung hits..
Thx


----------



## Yiannaki (27/6/16)

Alan snyders said:


> Good day fellow vapours
> 
> As from today i have been 1 month stinky free..(has been a tough road!!! Kept on starting then stopping and bk to ciggs!!)
> 
> ...



Hey bud. I'm no doctor but I doubt that one is more dangerous than the other.

The volume of vapour is definitely more with a lung hit vs mtl.

A large number of vapers on here are lung hitters and have been for quite some time. I lung hit exclusively.

Can't say that I've felt anything wrong. If anything, I feel better having been off cigarettes for two years. 

But like I said. I'm no doctor

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Migheil (27/6/16)

Lung hit all the way 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan snyders (27/6/16)

Hey guys thx for reply guys..think i will continue on the lung hits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (28/6/16)

No doc here either, but I lung hit cigs and pipes for most of the over 50 years I used them, have lung hit mods for over 3 years and I'm still here. I do not have lung cancer or lung disorders of any kind despite being an old geezer. Works for me, I'll not stop vaping until my last day. If I had to MTL I'd just toss all my gear in the trash, would have no use for it at all.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (28/6/16)

Yeah, besides the first 7 months of vaping, I'm exclusively a lung hitter now. And I feel great after 2+ years.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

